# Printserver



## sight011 (15. April 2010)

Nachdem Dr Dau in einem anderen Thread von einem Printserver gesprochen hat,
hat mich das Thema sehr interessiert und nicht mehr los gelassen, ich habe mir diese Anleitung (Vista) durchgelesen:

http://www.netgear.de/download/anleitungen/Printserver_einrichten_unter_Windows_Vista.pdf

was hier gemacht wird, bezieht sich ja nur auf den Printserver selbst, ...-soweit ich das verstehe.
Aber erscheint der Printserver/Drucker, dann automatisch für alle anderen Rechner in dem System - so das er "auswählbar" ist zum Beipsiel um wasin Photoshop zu drucken?


EDIT: Hier noch mal eine konfiguration für XP:

http://home01.htp-tel.de/wlohse/images/Drucker.html

für die die es auch interessiert. 

Mfg A.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ist schon was feines wenn man von jedem PC auf dem gleichen Drucker drucken kann, ohne diesen ständig "umstöpseln" zu müssen. 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Aber erscheint der Printserver/Drucker, dann automatisch für alle anderen Rechner in dem System - so das er "auswählbar" ist zum Beipsiel um wasin Photoshop zu drucken?


Der Printserver stellt nur eine Schnittstelle zwischem dem Netzwerk (und somit den PCs) und dem Drucker dar.
Du musst also auf jedem Rechner den Druckertreiber installieren.
Nur dass Du dabei nicht den lokalen USB-/Parallel-Port als Anschluss angibst, sondern den TCP/IP-Port.
In den Anwendungen verhält sich der Drucker (inkl. seiner Einstellungen) dann ganz normal wie ein lokaler Drucker.

Je nach Drucker und/oder Printserver kann es aber sein dass Du keine Rückmeldungen vom Drucker bekommst.
Dann wird z.B. der Tintenstand nicht angezeigt, aber man sieht ja am Ausdruck wenn eine Farbe leer ist. 
Auch ein Papierstau oder ein leerer Papierschacht wird nicht gemeldet, aber auch damit kann man leben (es sei denn mann muss zur Kontrolle erstmal 10 Stockwerke rauf laufen ).

Wenn Du ein reines Windows-Netzwerk hast und zumindest ein bestimmter PC sowieso immer an ist, dann tut es aber eigentlich auch die Drucker-Freigabe.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## sight011 (15. April 2010)

Und wie funktioniert das in diesem Fall:

Bei uns auf der Arbeit haben wir keinen Rechner vorgeschaltet, fungiert da unser Drucker selbst als Printserver?
(Der Drucker ist per LAN-Kabel im Netzwerk.)

Und muss man eine bestimmte Netzwerk-Topologie verwenden?


----------



## Dr Dau (16. April 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Bei uns auf der Arbeit haben wir keinen Rechner vorgeschaltet, fungiert da unser Drucker selbst als Printserver?
> (Der Drucker ist per LAN-Kabel im Netzwerk.)


Wenn er direkt mit dem Netzwerk verbunden ist, also keine anderen Geräte zwischengeschaltet sind (vom Switch/Hub mal abgesehen), dann hat er einen integrierten Printserver.
Solche Drucker bezeichnet man oft auch als "netzwerkfähige Drucker" oder "Netzwerkdrucker" (es gibt sogar welche mit W-LAN Anschluss).
Einen externen Printserver benötigt man also für solche Drucker nicht.

BTW: ich drucke so selten dass an meinem Tintenkleckser ständig die Farbe eintrocknet.
Der nächste Drucker wird ein Farb-Laser..... natürlich netzwerkfähig. 
Hat den Vorteil dass der Printserver wirklich nur dann an ist, wenn ich den Drucker benötige (anschalte), spart also nochmal Strom. 
Nachteil ist allerdings der höhere Preis im Vergleich zu einem nicht netzwerkfähigen Drucker.
Wenn ich aber bedenke wie viele Tintenpatronen ich wegschmeissen muss, ist das Geld schnell wieder reingeholt..... zudem entfällt die ständige Selbstreinigung (welche jedesmal Tinte verbraucht).



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und muss man eine bestimmte Netzwerk-Topologie verwenden?


Nein, ein Prinserver (oder auch ein Netzwerkdrucker) wird wie jedes andere Netzwerkgerät behandelt.
Da er über die IP angesprochen wird, könnte er also theoretisch auch irgendwo in Afrika stehen.


----------

